# Unknown garage castle Gresley



## fezzyben (May 22, 2008)

Visited here with nobody girl. This place has just been left like this for years The newest car in there was a J reg!!! The building is unacessable but the office desk is piled high with yellowing paperwork. Heres a few pics

Uphill





Downhill




Join the RAC???




Outdoor pit




Cars









Signage


----------



## Sabtr (May 22, 2008)

Crikey thats an odd place! Wonder why it has been left like that? There's certainly nothing like that up here (unless someone knows better!).


----------



## base74 (May 22, 2008)

That is actually a fantastic find. I love how those cars still have the sale boards on top and have just been left there. I'd really love to get that bug too


----------



## MD (May 22, 2008)

ive seen this before i love this sort of stuff
have you anymore pics?? id love to see them


----------



## thompski (May 22, 2008)

I'm surprised its so untouched, you would expect someone to have nicked the cars by now!


----------



## melvinbmx (May 22, 2008)

Nice selection of motors there, would love that beetle but i wouldnt pay £2000 odd for it now


----------



## Mr Magoo (May 22, 2008)

I drive past this place every day, none of the cars are ever moved, no new ones added or old one taken, it just stands and continues to decay. However, this place is used. There are lights on at night and sometime people can be seen moving around in the office. 

It was broken into around 12 months ago, the red door on the front of office is new. If you look on the far left of the first image you will see the new door.

Theres something going on here, but not sure what... 

Great to see this place posted here, great pics guys....


----------



## johno23 (May 22, 2008)

What a bizarre place,I didnt know Arthur Daley had a branch around here
interesting nonetheless


----------



## digitalxspace (May 22, 2008)

This place is used and still operating as a business. I contacted them about the beetle and almost sorted a viewing for it  to far for me to travel though.


----------



## seasider (May 24, 2008)

thought i'd check dvla and i was suprised to find out this about the chavlier:

The enquiry is complete 

The vehicle details for H439 CBM are: 

Date of Liability 01 09 2008 
Date of First Registration 13 08 1990 
Year of Manufacture 1990 
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1388CC 
CO2 Emissions Not Available 
Fuel Type Petrol 
Export Marker Not Applicable 
Vehicle Status SORN Not Due 
Vehicle Colour RED 
Vehicle Type Approval null 
The information contained on this page is correct at the time of enquiry. 
Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle 
6 Months Rate £66.00 
12 Months Rate £120.00 

By my reckoning its still taxed but it'S NOT on the insurance database so its not insured, a strange thing if its still taxed. oh well great find love things like this find


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 24, 2008)

seasider said:


> thought i'd check dvla and i was suprised to find out this about the chavlier:
> 
> The enquiry is complete
> 
> ...



Its probably SORN'd, my bike was not taxed over the winter and when I checked it before taxing in April it gave date of liability of September even though it wasnt taxed, it was just the date of SORN expiry

RD


----------



## Bloomers (May 24, 2008)

or its taxed with trade insurance


----------



## 20vturbo (May 24, 2008)

no,it means its sorned


----------



## Maniac (May 24, 2008)

It's in better condition that my Cavalier, and my one's 4 years newer!! You can't kill them thou, they just go on and on and on and on . . . . lol

Maniac.


----------



## fork_handles (May 27, 2008)

seasider said:


> Vehicle Status SORN Not Due



Shows that it's SORN'd! Nice find though.

It's amazing how these garages keep going even though they look derelict..I knew of a place that was virtually falling down but always had a gold Mitsubishi parked inside it. Although it looked like it never moved it actually belonged to the old guy who lived next door who used to work there and after it closed kept on parking his car there! So although it was closed it was still in use for something.


----------



## TK421 (May 27, 2008)

Thats a really interesting site, it sort of reminds me of dog kennels, but for cars!!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

I almost forgot we did this one! Lots of explores in one day  My pics are pretty much the same as yours  You did a good job! 

I think I spotted an access point to the place. but its not exactly easy.


----------



## Sabtr (May 27, 2008)

Maniac said:


> It's in better condition that my Cavalier, and my one's 4 years newer!! You can't kill them thou, they just go on and on and on and on . . . . lol
> 
> Maniac.



I killed my old one.  The oil pump failed and I drove it home (10 miles)! It made it but it was a write off.


----------



## Bax__ (May 30, 2008)

Yellow Metro - Nice!!!!


----------



## fezzyben (May 31, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> Yellow Metro - Nice!!!!



Thats exactly what I thought and nobody came out with the fact that she liked it


----------



## celestialjen (May 31, 2008)

Aaaaah nice Beetle 

Interesting explore


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 1, 2008)

sat here at home eating my sausage and mash at the end of my shift as a taxi driver and looking at the cavalier and thinking bomb proof motor,my m reg one(diesel)was sold with 240,000miles on the clock and still going strong on the original engine,although i must admit it rattled a bit,well a lot actually.


----------



## type1vw (Jun 9, 2008)

base74 said:


> That is actually a fantastic find. I love how those cars still have the sale boards on top and have just been left there. I'd really love to get that bug too


would love to get that bug to


----------



## neil_jefferies (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont suppose anyone could repost the photos as theyre not showing under photobucket as im very interested. many thanks in advance!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 15, 2009)

neil_jefferies said:


> i dont suppose anyone could repost the photos as theyre not showing under photobucket as im very interested. many thanks in advance!



ive like them too- sounds a great find that garage


----------



## fezzyben (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadly I deleted them off photobucket a while back, nobodygirl should have some pics if you pm her


----------

